# Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei



## prime caster 01 (3. Juni 2012)

hallo Leute

Ja das Wasser wird Wärmer die Strände werden eingenomen 
das heißst für uns Gerät saubermachen und einlagern. Und in 3 monaten gezt wieder loss.

Wolte nochma eure meinug wissen geht ihr im Sommer in die Brandung.


----------



## blackbird1993 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Hatte letzte Jahr im Sommer nur derben Erfolg in der Brandung, an 3 Angelabenden 5-8 mäßige in nur 1ner Stunde! Im Winter brachte mir die gleiche Stelle keinen einzigen Fisch in 2 ganzen Wochen!

(In Dänemark, Jütland, Strand von Husby)


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> 
> Ja das Wasser wird Wärmer die Strände werden eingenomen
> das heißst für uns Gerät saubermachen und einlagern. Und in 3 monaten gezt wieder loss.
> ...


 

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht,dann selbstverständlich.:m
Aber mit Sicherheit nicht in die Ostseeplörre.


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Für mich ist auch erst mal ca.3 Monate Pause weißt du ja. #6

Freu mich schon drauf wenn die Brandungs Saison wieder los geht, 
und wir wieder voll durchstarten können.

Fehmarn wir kommen wieder Herbst 2012.


----------



## degl (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Eigentlich halte ich das auch so, wobei mir im letzten August am Thiessenkai 5 maßige Dorsche an die Haken gingen.....hätt ich so auch nicht gedacht#6

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93 (4. Juni 2012)

degl schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich halte ich das auch so, wobei mir im letzten August am Thiessenkai 5 maßige Dorsche an die Haken gingen.....hätt ich so auch nicht gedacht#6
> 
> gruß degl



Naja gut am Thiesenkai reicht es ja schon wenn Mann 5m wirft ist halt recht tief dort, und am Thiesenkai hat das meiner Meinung nach schon nichts mehr mit Brandungsangeln zu tun. 

Aber Lust hätte ich auch mal mich dort hinzustellen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Ich habe die Ruten schon länger eingemottet, bei mir war schon im März Schluß.

Ab März muss man verstärkt mit den Laichflundern rechnen, auf die ich gerne verzichten kann. Die fängt man zwar teilweise in Massen und in sehr beachtlichen Größen, aber deren Fleisch ist absolut kein Genuß, so zumindest meine Meinung, mir sind die Sommer-/Herbstplatten auf jeden Fall lieber.

Ab März weiche ich dann auf Quappen und die ersten Aale aus und dann folgen noch die Zander und die Dorsche vom eigenen Boot.

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass man auch im Hochsommer vom Strand noch sehr gut Dorsch fangen kann, allerdings benötigt man mindestens 6 Bft. von vorne und dann muss man Glück haben, dass man keinen Krautgang hat, dann kann man auch im Sommer durchaus Sternstunden erleben.

Ansonsten beginnt für mich die Saison frühestens Ende September, Anfang Oktober, also ca. 6 Monate Pause.


----------



## prime caster 01 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Jo da haste natürlich recht mit den Platten.


Ich binn mir da noch nin bischen unsicher Boot hab ich auch und die frage is nur Boot oder Brandung im Sommer für mich ich weiß es noch nicht anderseitz will ich in die Brandung aber richtige Fische giebt es natürlich vom Boot.


----------



## petripohl (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Hmmm ich sehe das dieses Jahr etwas anders... die Wassertemperatur liegt derzeit noch in vielen Bereichen bei 12 Grad.... die Laichflundern sind durch.... vielleicht greife ich nochmal an. 
Ach ja im übrigen sitze ich auch ganz gerne mal in einer lauen Sommernacht am Strand... Fisch ist für mich nicht alles:g
Gruß Malte


----------



## prime caster 01 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Gut da haste natürlich recht Fisch is nicht alles aber sun bischen bewegung an der Rute ist auch nicht schlecht oder.


----------



## Daniel-93 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Also ich finde auch das zumindest ein bisschen was passieren sollte zumindest ein paar Bisse, das motiviert wenigsten etwas.

Aber es ist auch schön beim angeln nebenbei den sonnen Untergang zu genießen, und den schönen Frauen beim baden zuzuschauen.


----------



## petripohl (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Auch im Sommer bewegt sich die Rutenspitze... und wenns nur von den Krabben ist. Zurzeit fängt man aber auch noch ausreichend Fische... und im Sommer vielleicht mal nen Aal.
Gruß Malte


----------



## dorschman (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

mottet ihr man schoen eure sachen ein dann sind die straende frei  
Ich bin ganz sicher da geht noch was (so kalt ist das wasser noch gar nicht) 
Man muss nur seinen gewohnten zeitablauf etwas aendern - vorher Wuermer
holen und dann erst ab 22:00 Uhr wirklich anfangen zu Angeln


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Ich habe früher beim Brandungsangeln Juli/August immer fette Aale am Fischerstrand von Binz gefangen. teilweise bis 2kg. Also, nicht einstauben lassen.


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht das ich so anfang August nochma nach Fehmarn Marienleuchte fahre und auf Aal versuche.


----------



## looser-olly (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich habe früher beim Brandungsangeln Juli/August immer fette Aale am Fischerstrand von Binz gefangen. teilweise bis 2kg. Also, nicht einstauben lassen.


 
dein 2kilo aal war dann 78cm oder was????????????|kopfkrat
man man man #q

gruß olly.


----------



## browning44 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Also für mich ist die Brandungssaison auch erstmal vorbei, zumindest für die nächsten 3 Monate. Es sind mir jetzt einfach zuviele Menschen am Strand!|bla:

Meine Brandungssachen werde ich aber nicht gleich einmotten, weil ich es im Sommer noch ein paar mal im Hafen (ist natürlich kein richtiges Brandungsangeln|supergri) versuchen will.

Gruß browning44


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*



looser-olly schrieb:


> dein 2kilo aal war dann 78cm oder was????????????|kopfkrat
> man man man #q
> 
> gruß olly.



:m:m:m


----------



## maki1980 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*



looser-olly schrieb:


> dein 2kilo aal war dann 78cm oder was????????????|kopfkrat
> man man man #q
> 
> gruß olly.


 
WO ist hier das Problem?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Silvio.i (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

.... knapp zwei Kilo bei 78cm Länge. War dick wie ein Unterarm und hat zwischen den Steinen gekämpft als wenn es um sein Leben geht |supergri


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Juni 2012)

Silvio.i schrieb:
			
		

> .... knapp zwei Kilo bei 78cm Länge. War dick wie ein Unterarm und hat zwischen den Steinen gekämpft als wenn es um sein Leben geht |supergri



Nich schlecht.


----------



## maki1980 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> .... knapp zwei Kilo bei 78cm Länge. War dick wie ein Unterarm und hat zwischen den Steinen gekämpft als wenn es um sein Leben geht |supergri


 
Richtig Silvio,

wenn ich ab September auf Aal an der Ostsee unterwegs bin, kommen hin und wieder dicke Brummer an den Strand...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Ja ich glaube das es bei uns genau so ist.


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich glaube das es bei uns genau so ist.



Naja Tom,

Ich glaube für Aal ist es hier bei uns nicht so gut, sicher fängt man auch hier den ein oder anderen Aal aber ich denke mal Fehmarn (Marienleuchte oder Klausdorf) sind zum Aal angeln besser geeignet. 

Mal schauen vielleicht lässt sich ja bei mir was einrichten dann können wir ja mal zusammen los im August oder so.


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Die Brandungs Saison ist vorbei*

Glaube ich nicht ich sach nur die Mohlen und da kommen die dan auch nur bei Sturm raus so weit ich weiß. Kla ist es Fehmarn und ko besser aber bei uns ist es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Daniel-93 (8. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich nicht ich sach nur die Mohlen und da kommen die dan auch nur bei Sturm raus so weit ich weiß. Kla ist es Fehmarn und ko besser aber bei uns ist es auch nicht schlecht.



Du willst dich also wirklich bei Sturm bei uns auf die Molen stellen?

Ohne mich das ist mir da bei Sturm viel zu nass, und den ganzen Abend auf den nassen Steinen sitzen ist auch nicht gerade schön.

Da Fahre ich lieber nach Fehmarn und mach's mir dort am Wasser bequem, mit Grillen usw wie immer.


----------

